# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كيف تقوم صاحبة العذر الشرعي ليلة القدر؟

## لجين الندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف تقوم صاحبة العذر الشرعي ليلة القدر؟



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم رسل الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اكتفى بهداه
سألتُ أبي رحمه الله تعالى:
كيف تقوم صاحبة العذر الشرعي ليلة القدر؟
فأجابني:



"بين: 
دعاء
وذكر
وتلاوة القرآن، ولا بأس عليها مِن ذلك، وأظن أنك متأكدة مِن عدم كراهة قراءة المرأة الحائض للقرآن.
فحينئذ؛ هذا هو المخرَج مِن جهة. 
ومِن جهة أخرى؛ يَحْسُن بِمِثل هذه المناسَبة أنّ المسلم سواء كان ذكرًا أو أنثى أن يتأدّب بأدب الرسول عليه السلام الذي قال في جملةِ ما قال:
((اغتنِمْ خَمْسًا قَبْلَ خَمْسٍ: شبابَك قَبْلَ هَرمِكَ، وَصِحَّتَكَ قَبْلَ سَقَمِكَ))[1]
مِن أجل ماذا؟
لأنه جاء في "صحيح البخاري"[2] أنّ المسلم إذا مرض أو سافر؛ كَتَب اللهُ له ما كان يَعمله من الطاعة والعبادة في حالة الإقامة وفي حالة الصحة[3].
فعلى مثل تلك المرأة أن تَغتنم وقْتَ طهارتها وتمكُّنِها من قيام العشر الأخير، أو على الأقلّ: الأوتار، أو أقلّ من القليل: اليوم أو ليلة السابع والعشرين، فإن الله عز وجل إذا عَلم مِن أَمَتِه أنها كانت تَفعل ذلك في حالةِ تمكُّنِها مِن القيام بالصلاة، ثم فَجَأها العُذْرُ؛ كُتِب لها ما كان يُكْتَب لها في حالة الطُّهر، هذه نقطة مهمّة جدًا، ثمرتُها أن يَحرص المسلم على التفصيل السابق؛ أن يشغل وقته دائمًا بالطاعة ما استطاع، حتى إذا زادتِ الطاعةُ، فمرَّت العبادة؛ تُكتب له رغم أنه لا يَتمكَّن مِن القيام بها" اهـ.
__________
[1] - ذكره -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- بلفظِ: (قبل مرضك)، والمُثْبَت هو لفظ الحديث، وتتمته: (وغِناكَ قَبْلَ فَقْرِكَ، وفَراغَك قَبْلَ شغلِك، وحياتَكَ قَبْلَ موتكَ). وهو في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب" (3355).
[2] - (2996).
[3] - نص الحديث: (إِذَا مَرِضَ الْعَبْدُ أَوْ سَافَرَ؛ كُتِبَ لَهُ مِثْلُ مَا كَانَ يَعْمَلُ مُقِيمًا صَحِيحًا).



- سُكَينة بنت محمد ناصر الدين الألبانية في 9/07/2009
التسميات:رمضان, سألتُ أبي رحمه الله

----------


## لجين الندى

ماذا تفعل الحائض ليلة القدر

السؤال : ماذا يمكن للحائض أن تفعل في ليلة القدر ؟ هل يمكنها أن تزيد من حسناتها بانشغالها بالعبادة ؟ إذا كان الجواب "بنعم"، فما هي الأمور التي يمكن أن تفعلها في تلك الليلة ؟.



الجواب : الحمد لله

الحائض تفعل جميع العبادات إلا الصلاة والصيام والطواف بالكعبة والاعتكاف في المسجد .

وقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يحيي الليل في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، روى البخاري ( 2024 ) ومسلم ( 1174 ) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل العشر شد مئزره وأحيا ليله وأيقظ أهله .

وإحياء الليل ليس خاصاً بالصلاة ، بل يشمل جميع الطاعات ، وبهذا فسره العلماء :

قال الحافظ : ( وأحيا ليله ) أي سهره بالطاعة .

وقال النووي : أي استغرقه بالسهر في الصلاة وغيرها .

وقال في عون المعبود : أي بالصلاة والذكر وتلاوة القرآن .

وصلاة القيام أفضل ما يقوم به العبد من العبادات في ليلة القدر ، ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) رواه البخاري ( 1901 ) ، ومسلم ( 760 ) .

ولما كانت الحائض ممنوعة من الصلاة ، فإنه يمكنها إحياء الليل بطاعات أخرى غير الصلاة مثل :

1- قراءة القرآن راجع سؤال رقم ( 2564 )

2- الذكر : من تسبيح وتهليل وتحميد وما أشبه ذلك ، فتكثر من قول : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، وسبحان الله وبحمده ، وسبحان الله العظيم ... ونحو ذلك

3- الاستغفار : فتكثر من قول ( استغفر الله ) .

4- الدعاء : فتكثر من دعاء الله تعالى وسؤاله من خير الدنيا والآخرة ، فإن الدعاء من أفضل العبادات ، حتى قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الدعاء هو العبادة ) رواه الترمذي ( 2895 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي ( 2370 )

فيمكن للحائض أن تقوم بهذه العبادات وغيرها في ليلة القدر .

نسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى ، وأن يتقبل الله منا صالح الأعمال .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## لجين الندى

للرفع والنفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بك أختي الفاضلة لجين.

----------

